# Am I being a pest over a cat I rehomed?



## Elsie197 (Mar 15, 2021)

I posted a while back about my cat, Binx that I rehomed because I thought I had no other choice at the time. If you click on my profile you can read the story on there … but to put it blunt i rehomed my cat and the new owner instantly became hostile and gave very vague, barely a few words, updates when I asked. 

Any way I’ve basically had no real positive updates, and she’s finally said that he’s “living with a friend”, despite me saying I’d take him back if she ever couldn’t keep him. I messaged saying I’d pay for him back if the new owner couldn’t keep him. 

After months of constant filtering through hundreds of black cats on Facebook/ lost and found/ shelters etc im at my wits end in trying to find him. I thought I’d found him in a shelter, got my hopes up massively and it turned out not to be him. I was heartbroken and I just want to know he’s happy and safe. 

I’ve eventually messaged her saying could I get the details of the new owner so I can have some proof that he’s okay as all I’ve had is vague updates, no photos and no real positive updates. I feel stupid as I feel like I’m pestering her but I’m not getting much from her at all.

Should I just leave it and accept I’ll probably never see him again and never know what happened to him? Is that the punishment for rehoming him? Or do I continue fighting for him, he was very much a loved family member and it breaks my heart to think he’s just being passed around.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2021)

@Elsie197 
Hi,
Did you ask for a photo or update once in his new home before handing him over? A bit odd to say he is with a friend and not one photo just to show he is ok.
Did you give him free to a good home? 
Some people who take cats are not honest about their intentions and pretend to give a home. That is why it is recommended to rehome through a shelter who do home checks and never give a cat or kitten for free. Sadly, some end up as dog bait or for other cruel uses.
Hopefully, that is not what happened to Binks but I just wanted to put the warning out if anyone might see who is considering rehoming a pet.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Elsie197 said:


> I posted a while back about my cat, Binx that I rehomed because I thought I had no other choice at the time. If you click on my profile you can read the story on there … but to put it blunt i rehomed my cat and the new owner instantly became hostile and gave very vague, barely a few words, updates when I asked.
> 
> Any way I've basically had no real positive updates, and she's finally said that he's "living with a friend", despite me saying I'd take him back if she ever couldn't keep him. I messaged saying I'd pay for him back if the new owner couldn't keep him.
> 
> ...


It's against forum rules to re-open a closed discussion so I'm closing this.
The subject is closed.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

J. Dawson said:


> @Elsie197
> Hi,
> Did you ask for a photo or update once in his new home before handing him over? A bit odd to say he is with a friend and not one photo just to show he is ok.
> Did you give him free to a good home?
> ...


This has been discussed at great length.
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads...-that-i-rehomed.536752/page-3#post-1065830853


----------

